# Wayne county Ohio



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

People in or near Wayne county Ohio. Do you all want to do a group foray sometime in the near future? We have some spots we like to frequent, always welcome to come along or we can come to your spots. Just let me know.  I promise Im not a cazy person, just a friendly hippy.


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a Wayne Co guy. Keep me posted on the group thing. Didn't have much luck around here last year. I tried quite a few new spots to no avail. My usual spots always get me a handful. I'm still looking for the mother load that lives in my Grandpas stories. Just one time in my life I would like to find a patch that seems endless!


----------



## lilmer1 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think that would be fun. Always down to meet new people! Whereabouts in Wayne County are you?


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I played a lot of fast pitch softball in that area. I played for Orr Park and against Wooster, Kidron, Red Hall, Stow, Sterling, Ashland. Some times we would pick morels between games and the manager would have to drag us out of the woods, lol.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

We are located right between wooster and apple creek. Last year sucked for a lot of us. Ill let you know when we plan to head out


----------



## newbieshroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Hippy I am new to all of this although I do have a small knowing of them and would love to participate in your outings. I have relatives that live between apple creek and Wooster so that makes I more interesting we may even be able to hunt their land. no promises tho. please let me know newbieshroom


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Sure thing! Im hopeing by next weekend we will be able to get out.


----------



## mushroomhead (Feb 24, 2013)

Last year was not good hunting for me in my area of columbiana co. but when i was out that way paving 250 from Wooster to Kidron Rd. i did a little trespassing and couldn't find no morels but some of the woods did look promising. lol


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

I live in Wooster. I work near Loudonville during the week and never Dayton on the weekends. Went into the woods in Middletown today. Nothing. They are about a week or two before us usually. I have spots all over and I haven't ever been able to find more than a plate full at a time. Hopefully I will get time to post the story of the greatest mushroom story ever told. Stay tuned! Are you guys familiar with the rest stop trick?


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

P.S. I am not crazy and Hippies don't bother me................too much! :wink:


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

I keep hearing stories about RR track finds. I haven't had any luck with that. Anyone else?


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm close to orrville, some decent spots, down to go out with a group, was in the woods yesterday to a spot i normally find blacks, nothing yet, soon tho


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Rumple, you travel really far for your work! Atleast it gives you new spots to look. I have never had luck near rr tracks, but my older sister always finds them along tracks. She lives in Huron county, Ohio. I agreewith you bth, i think we have another week ortwo before we see mushrooms, atleast big enough to pick and eat. Shroomerboomer, im only 15 minutes from Orrville, so that works! Looking forward to meeting some of you guys and gals.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

right on! let me know when and where!


----------



## morelmarie (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello to Wayne County Morel hunters! My profile makes me look vicious but I am harmless!!!


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is my rest stop trick. Most rest stops are surrounded by some woods with no houses around. No one wants to live near a rest stop. I have had real good with this.?


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

me and a buddy are going to michigan this year to hunt...any good places/suggestions?


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

hit up [email protected] for a shroom adventure


----------



## dbuckeye (Apr 13, 2013)

Been down to Salt Fork with no luck. Found a couple of yellows poking their heads up near Atwood Lake area but not big enough yet.


----------



## hankregionary (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Wayne County! Wooster hunter here. I'll be hunting all day tomorrow, Fri, April 18th around the Wooster/Overton area. Email me at [email protected] if anyone wants to join. Good luck!


----------



## hankregionary (Apr 18, 2013)

Correction on my last. Friday the 19th.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

I wish I could get out tomorrow! 

I will be going out Sunday. Not sure exactly yet, but will keep posted.


----------



## walkntall (Apr 17, 2013)

Rumple....i remember hunting with my mom back when i was 5 or 6 and we had to walk the RR tracks to get back to the woods and she would find them coming out of the rocks, even beside the railroad tie.....always alot of ash or elm gowing down along the tracks........around here Clark Co they made blacktop bike trails out of alot of old railroad beds and the trees are still there, i have heard of people being seen with bag fulls riding bikes down the trail and finding the big yellows while just riding slow down the edge


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

anyone finding any?


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

blat blat chet, found blacks today wham pipe


----------



## elemos (May 1, 2013)

Found about 10 dogpeckers tonight, between moreland and shreve area....just not finding as many in my normals spots as usual, anyone have any other good spots around holmes/wayne county?


----------

